# Active shooter



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Last Friday morning at 0430 an 18 year old came into our Emergency Room with a shotgun. 
He was quickly disarmed by our uniformed Police Officer but not before he fired 1 round.
The Police Officer was not shot but he did suffer a cut to his head that required stitches.
The shooter fled the ER but was caught minutes later.
Word is it was an attempted suicide by cop.
This all happened within seconds and the guy is lucky he didn't get his death wish.
The Police Officer showed great restraint and handled the situation very well.
All you LEOs out there be very careful. It's bad times even in a small town.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Yikes. Glad it turned out ok. That's an awful situation.


----------



## JoshSelf (Jul 13, 2015)

My mother works in a children's hospital within the ER. It is located downtown in a less than desirable area. But someone has to take care of people. 
There have been people who become violent, jump over desks, steal catalytic converters from cars in the parking lots, and more. The hospital administration for the specific hospital had trouble to give the security and police stun guns at least. Within the past few years they have began training for more situations such as active shooters.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I dont think this fits the definition of [active shooter] but I am glad that the situation was quickly resolved.


----------

